# Safe hook-up for generator?



## mikey_270 (Dec 5, 2017)

Generator/electricity newbie here. I recently moved into a new-to-me home. In my detached garage, the breaker panel has two 30 amp switches labeled "generator". The previous owner didn't know much about it - just that it could be used to power the house. How can I know if this uses the proper transfer switch etc. or if it is safe to use? I'm attaching a couple pictures for a visual aid. Also, is it likely that it really would power up the house, considering this is the panel in the detached garage (which is still very close to my house though)? Any assistance is most appreciated.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

A proper generator breaker would be incorporated with a physical lockout of some sort to positively prevent the generator breaker and the main breaker from both being on at the same time. (*YOU NEVER WANT THIS TO HAPPEN!*)

A proper generator connection would be a male connector to mate with the female end of a generator extension cord. The above mentioned interlock would prevent this male connector from becoming live (*AND BECOMING A SHOCK HAZARD!*). The only way to get power into that outlet pictured is if you used a cord with male connectors on both ends... *appropriately called a suicide cord*. (*DON'T DO THIS!*)

I see all sorts of fire and shock hazards there if you try to use it with a generator. Have a competent electrician look at that wiring before you try to use it with a generator.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

No clue as to how that is wired. The receptacle shown is for outlet only, not input. As stated if it is wired for power input the connecting cables used would be extremely dangerous. Best to get a proper input plug installed, male plug prongs to mate with female end for output end of cable.

I have a 200 amp double throw switch installed to completely disconnect with grid power, and a male input plug to mate with the female end of a 50 amp power cord coming from my generator so no chance of getting hurt, even if touching male prongs of inlet plug nor any chance of double feeding power from gen and utility to house at the same time nor of backing power to the utility lines from generator, or vice versa, utility to generator and damaging it. 

I did have a master electrician plan and install it for a simple installation. My double throw switch is outside the house, just below the electric meter. I did not have room at my breaker box for one of the "smart" boxes to control the circuits powered by the generator, so simply do that manually as we are all electric here.


----------

